# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε cockatiel

## giorgos@

Χαθηκεκοκατιλ στο περιστερι ημερο νορμαλ γκρι στη 9 το πρωι . Τι να κανω εχω απελπιστει

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα, μακάρι να το βρεις! 
Βάλε και εδώ μία ανακοίνωση, θα βοηθήσει πολύ πιστεύω!! 

www.parrotalert.com

----------


## giorgos@

Παιδια ειναι 3 μηνων .μεσα στην ζεστη μπορει να εχει παει πολυ μακρυα

----------


## Ρία

εχουμε νεα;;; μια κραυγη;;; κάτι;;;

----------


## giorgos@

Οχι πρεπει να το εχει πιασει ενας γειτονας αλλα δεν το λεει

----------


## stefos

ζητα το ευγενικα εξηγωντας του οτι σου ανηκει........αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι βρισκεται εκει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως δεν ξέρει ότι το έχασες;
Αν ξέρεις ότι είναι αυτό, χτύπα την πόρτα του με μία φωτογραφία σου μαζί με το κοκατίλ, και ζήτησε το του ευγενικά!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιωργο το πουλακι σου ανηκει,αν εισαι 100% σιγουρος οτι ειναι δικο σου,πηγαινε ζητησε το..ή αλλιως για να δεις αν ειναι το δικο σου πες του την ιστορια οτι το εχασες και θες απλα να το διασταυρωσεις οτι δεν ειναι το δικο σου!!Πρεπει να δρασεις αμεσα (με καλο τροπο) αλλα ανθρωπους που ξερουν οτι σου εφυγε και το βρηκαν και δεν σου δινουν αυτο που εχεις χασει τους θεωρω κλεφτες..

----------


## Ρία

ΤΙ????? αν πας με φωτό κτλ κ είναι σίγουρα δικό σου κ δεν σου το δίνει, έχω μια καραμπινα στο σπίτι...

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ΤΙ????? αν πας με φωτό κτλ κ είναι σίγουρα δικό σου κ δεν σου το δίνει, έχω μια καραμπινα στο σπίτι...


 αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαααα και εγω το σκεφτικα αλλα λεω σα΄το πολυ βαρυ θα ακουστει!!! ::  :Fighting0066:  Ορισμενες τετοιες συμπεριφορες ατομων ,αν οντως ο ανθρωπος αυτος του το πηρε, με βγαζουν εξω απο τα ρουχα μου..Τελος παντων Γιωργο με ψυχραιμια πηγαινε και τσεκαρε,αλλιως αν σου το εχει παρει και δεν σ το δινει..ερχομαι με ενισχυσεις...Μην στεναχωριεσαι ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## Ρία

> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαααα και εγω το σκεφτικα αλλα λεω σα΄το πολυ βαρυ θα ακουστει!!! Ορισμενες τετοιες συμπεριφορες ατομων ,αν οντως ο ανθρωπος αυτος του το πηρε, με βγαζουν εξω απο τα ρουχα μου..Τελος παντων Γιωργο με ψυχραιμια πηγαινε και τσεκαρε,αλλιως αν σου το εχει παρει και δεν σ το δινει..*ερχομαι με ενισχυσεις*...Μην στεναχωριεσαι ολα καλα θα πανε



χαχαχα κ εγω μαζι!!!

----------


## malvinamalvina

αμα ειναι τοδικο  σου δεν μπορει να μην στο δωσει ειπαμε αλλα αν ειναι κανενας αναποδος και κανει νουμερα τοτε η καραμπινα ειναι η μονη λυση

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καποιο νεο Γιωργο για το πουλακι εχουμε??

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Εχω μια καραμπινα πολυ καλη και πανακριβη αν θες ελα να την παρεις!!!! :Fighting0066: Με το παραμικρο κιχ που θα κανει ο γειτονας πατα τον μια στα ποδια με λεπτα φυσιγγια,παρε το κοκατιλακι και φυγε!!!!Μην τον σκωτοσεις κι ολας!!!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Νεώτερα για το πουλάκι? 
Η ομάδα βλέπω προετοιμάζεται να επιτεθεί!!! Ετοιμοπόλεμους σας βρίσκω! :winky:

----------


## giorgos@

Ναι εχω το πουλησε στο πετ σοπ .πηγα και μου ειπαν οτι το πουλησαν σε εναν τουριστα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Απίστευτο. :: Και καλά σε τι τουρίστα το πούλησε? Μπας και σου λένε παραμύθια για να σε ξεφορτωθούν και μετά από λίγο καιρό το εμφανίσουν? 
Το κακό είναι ότι πέρα από τη φασαρία, που θα συγχυστείς και εσύ, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.  Τόσο άθλιος ο γείτονας ε?

----------


## Steliosan

Να σου πω,μηπως ο γειτονας δεν ειναι απλα γειτονας; :Mad0039:

----------


## giorgos@

δεν θα τον βρυσω γιτι πιστευω οτι ουτε και αυτο του αξιζει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θεε μου μεγαλοδυναμε!!!Τι πραγματα ειναι τουτα..ανθρωπος ειναι αυτος??Λυπαμαι για παρτι του , τι να πω δεν αξιζει να εκνευριζεσαι (αξιζει βεβαια γτ εχασες τον φιλο σου αλλα τι να πω?) !Ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις τον φιλο σου,και υπομονη!! :winky: 
Με βλεπω να βγαινω στην αγορα για τανκ.... :Fighting0066:

----------


## xrisam

Απαράδεκτο!!!! Εύχομαι να μην κακόπε το πουλάκι...

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Φιλε μηπως αμπορεις να βρεις τον τουριστα και να τον ξαναπαρεις αγοραζοντας τον??(Η τουλαχιστον να τον απειλισεις με καραμπινα
 :Fighting0066: )

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδιά, είναι προφανές ότι κάποιος λέει ψέματα. Ο pet shopάς, ο γείτονας άλλος... δεν ξέρω. Αν ισχύει, πες του να αγοράσεις το πουλί από εκείνον με τα ίδια ή παραπάνω λεφτά!! 
Μπροστά στην αάπη και τον σύντροφο μας δεν βάζουμε τα 20 παραπάνω ευρώ...!!

----------


## malvinamalvina

σιγουρα ο γειτωνας θες να τον κανει γειτωνα σου λεει ψεμματα

----------

